# Ever Wonder What S-line Looks Like Lowered? Thanks KW and your Coilovers.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So here's our second A3 sedan suspension press release of the day. This one is from KW and also includes A3 Sportback and S3. Obviously more pics are included. Here's the link:

http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_tuner_news/kw-releases-suspension-upgrades-audi-s3-a3-sedan/

Here's the text



> Fichtenberg (Germany), January 27th 2014 – The Audi A3 is one of the most popular compact models in Germany. Now we also have KW coilovers available for the new Audi A3 sedan, Audi A3 Sportback and Audi S3. The stainless steel KW coilovers allow a continuous lowering of up to 60 mm. The sporty Audi S3 can be lowered with KW coilover suspensions up to 30 mm. While the KW coilover suspension Variant 1 has a factory-set damping, the Variant 2 kit allows to further adjust the KW dampers in rebound with 16 clicks. Even more setup options are offered by the KW coilover suspension Variant 3. With a few simple steps it can individually be adjusted separately in rebound and compression damping, to further increase the driving dynamics of the A3 and S3.
> 
> KW Coilovers for Audi S3
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I don't hate it.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm hoping the stock S3 ride height has acceptable gap. Never been a fan of slammed cars.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep. I'd rather just not have to even mess with swapping suspension, especially with mag-ride.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

I run KW on my current car and wouldn't hesitate to purchase for the S3

Assuming magnetic ride is standard on the S3, it would be a total inefficient use of funds to buy coilovers on top being charged for mag ride :banghead:

i was lucky that it was an option on my A3 in 09 that could be left off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Maybe MSS will do a kit for the car if it's got Mag Ride. It would make sense. There'd be much more volume there than TT.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> I run KW on my current car and wouldn't hesitate to purchase for the S3
> 
> Assuming magnetic ride is standard on the S3, it would be a total inefficient use of funds to buy coilovers on top being charged for mag ride :banghead:
> 
> i was lucky that it was an option on my A3 in 09 that could be left off


Word on the street is that it will be optional. You'll be forced to take 19" wheels packaged with it, but it'll be a stand-alone upcharge otherwise.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Sexy


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

And loving the color


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone good with Photoshop? Would love to see RSe52s or RSe12s on this one!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

v6er said:


> And loving the color


Color? I don't see no stinkin' color.


----------

